# [Récupération] Partition EXT3 corrompue [Résolu]

## Jamesbch

Bonjour à tous.

Alors que hier encore, j'étais en train de travailler sur mon serveur Gentoo lorsqu'à un moment donné j'essaie de faire une opération normal (un emerge) il me dit que la partition est en lecture seule (/ donc). Je voulais aussi modifier le kernel pour une raison autre, et lors du make menuconfig, il y avait pleins d'erreurs (pleins de choses non trouvées, il me semble). Je décide de redémarrer le serveur. Une fois redémarrer j'ai une belle erreur de Grub (Error 17), c'est là que ça devient inquiétant.

Après quelques minutes j'ai compris que la partitions était sûrement corrompu, des erreurs à tout bout de champs pour lire la partitions.

1° Impossible de la mount. (Type de partition erronée, même avec -t ext3)

2° Impossible de réparer avec e2fsck, il me dis que la partition fait 0 de longueur...

3° Impossible de faire un dd pour sauvegarder, il dit qu'il y a des erreurs de lecture (bad sector !)

4° J'ai essayé de sauver avec Acronis True Image, il me dis qu'il y a beaucoup de secteurs défectueux. (Mais que la partition est de la bonne taille et bien en ext3, c'est déjà ça)

5° Je suis en train de sauver en ce moment avec ddrescue, lui au moins il fonctionne (pour l'instant) Il y a pleins de bad secteurs, il a de la peine ddrescue:

Image #1 Image #2

C'est la première fois qu'un tel problème m'arrive et je suis un peu désarmé, j'ai besoin de vos conseils pour me sortir de ce mauvais pas. Il me faudrait donc récupérer toutes les données si possible car la partition n'a pas été touché. Dans le cas contraire il me faudrait récupéré quelques fichiers de configurations/scripts/paramètres (fichiers dans /etc/ ; /etc/conf.d/ notamment)

La partition defectueuse est /dev/hda2. En /dev/hda1, il y a une partition Windows et il semblerait qu'elle soit totalement intacte, je ne sais pour quelle raison. Je ne l'ai pas vérifiée mais je peux lire/écrire dessus sans problème.

Est-ce que le disque (IDE) est en fin de vie (~4-5 ans) ? Est-ce que les secteurs defectueux sont définitifs ?

Merci beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup [...] d'avance !Last edited by Jamesbch on Thu May 08, 2008 4:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MasterPrenium

 *Jamesbch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce que le disque (IDE) est en fin de vie (~4-5 ans) ?

 

Non pas forcément, çà dépend l'utilisation que tu en as faite, si tu l'as mal traité etc .... j'ai un disque qui a 8 ans et il marche encore nikel (un petit 10 G Maxtor ).

Tu peux également faire des tests smart avec smartctl (sys-apps/smartmontools).

Bon courage

----------

## geekounet

Oui ton disque est en train de mourir, et les secteurs défectueux sont à priori perdus définitivement...

Mais bien sûr tu faisais des backups réguliers (n'est-ce pas ?  :Razz: ) et donc tu n'as pas à t'en faire pour tes données ;p

----------

## Jamesbch

Malheureusement je n'ai pas du tout fais de saugarde. Tout simplement parce que je n'avais pas de deuxieme disque dur. La prochaine fois je changerai de politique.

Le pc est un serveur que j'ai recuperé d'une societé un p4 bien sympa. Depuis que je l'ai il tourne tout le temps sans trop travaille. La partition linux est corrompu et blindé de secteurs defectueux mais alors pourquoi la partition ntfs n'a rien (pas 100% sûr)?

Sinon vous avez des logiciels de recuperation ? Parce que j'ai ete bête de pas backup mais j'aimerai bien au moins tenter de recuperer. Ma sauvegarde avdc ddrescue est pas terminée Oo 6h pour sauver 40GB malheureux Giga remplis à 40% seulement.

un petit coup de pouce serait la bienvenue.

----------

## gglaboussole

testdisk et photorec pour recupérer des données (photorec appartient à testdisk) si tu peux plus booter depuis ton disque tu peux booter depuis le livecd "Systemrescuecd" qui contient ces outils : http://www.sysresccd.org/Index.fr.php

----------

## Jamesbch

Salut gglaboussole,

Merci pour le conseil je ne connaissait pas ce LiveCD, très intéressant.

On m'a conseillé d'utiliser "HDD Regenerator" qui permet récupérer et réparer les secteurs défectueux (c'est pas définitif apparement). Ca ma bien pris plus de 14h pour réparer le disque en entier mais ça vaut le coup, car je suis en train de récupérer tous les fichiers lisibles sur le disque. On dirait que les fichiers dans /etc/... ont été récupérés en grande partie mais c'est pas du tout terminé, ça va prendre quelques heures encore (vive les sauvegardes). J'utilise un programme EASUS Data recovery qui tourne depuis mon XP de secours (et qui n'a pas été endommagé, je ne sais pas pourquoi). Il va me récupérer quelques 670'000 fichiers qu'il a réussi à trouver.

J'ai regarder mais la grande partie de ces fichiers sont des inodes souvent vides, je trierais ça quand ce sera terminé. Malheureusement je crois qu'une réinstallation va s'imposer, non seulement parce que je ne suis pas sûr de retrouver tous les fichiers mais en plus parce que je vais perdre les droits car la récupération ne prend pas en compte ceux-ci. Enfin tant pis, on ne peut pas tout avoir non plus, je ferai attention en sauvegardant souvent par la suite.

Petite question, est-ce que photorec peut retrouver les fichiers .conf et autres fichiers de paramètres sans formats réel ? J'ai regardé dans le programme mais il n'y as que des fichiers avec des en têtes particuliers mais pas de fichier texte (Python, Configurations, etc...)?

Merci de vos réponses.

----------

## Desintegr

Il peut retrouver beaucoup de type de fichiers dont les fichiers textes et les scripts Python :

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/File_Formats_Recovered_By_PhotoRec

 *Quote:*   

> [...]
> 
> .txt Text file
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Par contre, les fichiers retrouvés n'auront pas le nom d'origine.

----------

## Jamesbch

Ah tient je ne savais pas qu'il prenait en compte les pythons par contre pas les fichiers de configurarions je suppose. Néanmoins j'ai fait le bon choix d'utiliser un programme propriétaire car il a recupérer les fichiers, leur nom mais aussi toute l'arborecense. Genial je suis ravi, je pense pas que photorec aurait fait tout ça.

Sinon je me demande comment attribuer les bons droits avec tout ces fichiers, le mieux étant un script qui prendrait les droits d'un stage3. Est-ce que vous auriez une petite astuce ?

Peut-être que je n'ai pas besoin de réinstaller totalement si on résout ce problème de droits.

Merci beaucoup de cotre interêt, on dirait que je suis presque sortit d'affaire!

----------

## kwenspc

 *Jamesbch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai regarder mais la grande partie de ces fichiers sont des inodes souvent vides, je trierais ça quand ce sera terminé. 

 

Inode vide = il a retrouvé l'existence d'un fichier mais son contenu est perdu. A priori tu devrais avoir bcp perdu   :Confused: 

----------

## Jamesbch

Tout est bon merci a tous.

----------

## kwenspc

C'est passé? Rien de perdu? dis en plus ^^  (et mets un ptit "(résolu)" au titre du topic)

----------

## Jamesbch

Avec le logiciel payant, Data Recovery, j'ai réussi à recupérer toutes les données que je voulais. En fait les inodes étaient des dossiers contenant des fichiers dont l'arborescence n'a pas été retrouver. Je n'ai rien perdu finalement grâce à HDD Regenerator également. Malheureusement, j'ai dû réinstaller Gentoo en utilisant mes fichiers retrouvés.

J'ai juste un problème pour recupérer mon ancien arbre portage. J'aimerai retrouver la liste des paquets que j'avais installé. Dans quel fichier est-ce que je soit regarder ?

Merci.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Jamesbch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai juste un problème pour recupérer mon ancien arbre portage. J'aimerai retrouver la liste des paquets que j'avais installé. Dans quel fichier est-ce que je soit regarder ?
> 
> 

 

dans /var/db  et pour le fichier world de mémoire /var/lib/portage

----------

## Jamesbch

Super, c'est bien dans /var/lib/portage/world. Je m'attendais à une liste compliquée voire cryptée mais il n'en est rien, c'est ultra simple. Exactement ça ( Je ne regrette pas Gentoo  :Smile:  )

Merci infiniment kwenspc, sujet totalement résolu ainsi que mon problème réglé.   :Cool: 

----------

